# Moving to USA schooling help please?



## TJD (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi, just joined up here and wondered if anyone could help.

I am moving to the US next month and need to enrol my kids in school, all schools are shut and i don't even know if they will come under elementary or middle school, i don't know where to start with this, does anyone know what ages these schools go to, i have one 10 and one 11 year old.

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TJD said:


> Hi, just joined up here and wondered if anyone could help.
> 
> I am moving to the US next month and need to enrol my kids in school, all schools are shut and i don't even know if they will come under elementary or middle school, i don't know where to start with this, does anyone know what ages these schools go to, i have one 10 and one 11 year old.
> 
> Thank you


You'll need:
Proof of residence in the school district, e.g. lease agreement or utility bill.
Proof of immunization -- probably easier and cheaper to find out what they are now.
You won't need:
Any immigration stuff or social security numbers.

They'll both be in elementary school.

Semester usually starts earlier than the UK one.

Without knowing where you're going to be living, it's difficult to suggest further. First job is to find the school district you'll be in and their web site.


----------



## TJD (Jul 5, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You'll need:
> Proof of residence in the school district, e.g. lease agreement or utility bill.
> Proof of immunization -- probably easier and cheaper to find out what they are now.
> You won't need:
> ...


Thank you, 

i have the school area but no one is open to call, do i just go down when it opens?

The eldest will be 12 just after they start back will this still place him in elementary, what is the change over age?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TJD said:


> Thank you,
> 
> i have the school area but no one is open to call, do i just go down when it opens?
> 
> The eldest will be 12 just after they start back will this still place him in elementary, what is the change over age?


Round about 13 they change over. But it's area specific.

You need to find the web site of the school district as there will probably be a lot of information on there. For example, here's one local to me: Kyrene School District

Nobody's going to be answering the phone over July 4th holiday weekend!


----------



## TJD (Jul 5, 2009)

ok, thanks will try calling again next week


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Your children will be in 6th and 5th grades, respectively. Both grades are, in most states, in elementary school. School starts in late-August or early-September. You will be assigned to the public school serving your geographical area unless you seek out a different option like open enrollment or a private school.

Again, this depends entirely on a state's laws, but you will need:

- proof of residence
- proof of immunizations (doctor-signed forms)
- proof of legal residence in the U.S. - visas
- birth certificates and/or proof that you are parent/legal guardian
- you may need social security numbers or tax id numbers

I disagree with Fatbrit - needing immigration stuff depends on the state. Public schools are required to check, and they are required to report suspected illegal status to the authorities. Whether the authorities do anything about it, that's another issue. But be prepared to provide this information - many schools ask for it.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

American Guy said:


> Your children will be in 6th and 5th grades, respectively. Both grades are, in most states, in elementary school. School starts in late-August or early-September. You will be assigned to the public school serving your geographical area unless you seek out a different option like open enrollment or a private school.
> 
> Again, this depends entirely on a state's laws, but you will need:
> 
> ...


Nice post, but disagree strongly with that I've highlighted in red. It's been unconstitutional for a K-12 school to request immigration status (including SSN) since the Plyler v. Doe, 457 U.S. 202, 242 (1982) ruling. If the school so requests, they should be directed to the ruling and told to seek immediate legal counsel. They have no right to even request such information.

On a further note, it is not uncommon for children legally present in the US to have neither a SSN or an ITIN. For example, the child of an L1 visa holder is unable to apply for a SSN, nor will they have an ITIN until the tax year has cycled fully.......yet they are here perfectly legally and may attend public school.


----------

